# My cat is limping after being attacked



## barnsbury (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone

My 1yr old cat was in a fight this morning and is now limping on his front leg and wont let me touch it  Do I need to go to the vet? There also seems to be a chunk of fur pulled out.

My cat is neutured and doesnt go looking for fights, but there are quite a few unneutered strays in my neighbourhood that come into my garden. Is my cat no longer able to defend itself now that he is neutered? I feel terrible about all of this.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would get him off to the vet if he is in pain hopefully its just a bite but he will probably need some antibiotics to stop it becomeing infected  he can defend himself but full toms will still have a go at him Im afraid


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree ,best not to take chances.Better a quick visit while it is fresh than after infection sets in,especially as he wont let you see what damage has been done


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Take him to the vets. Best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It could well be a bite from another cat, as their mouths are full of bacteria often puncture wounds can start to form an abcess. Will he let you look at the leg, it might even be a bite near on his body in the shoulder area, to see if you can see any puncture wounds, or areas of swelling, if an abcess is forming they can to feel quite hard and round and can be quite hot.

If you feel around gently you might get a pain response so you can locate the area that may be the problem. If might be an idea if you can to check his feet and nails to see if there is any scuffing or bleeding, its usually a sign he
might have been clipped by a car or something.

Either way he should really go to the vet, especially if he wont let you handle him, as even if you find a bite he will need antibiotics, and to find the cause of the limp anyway. If you do find a bite then as a stop gap you can bathe it
in boiled cooled salt water, that will help a bit to clean it up until you can get to the vet.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

heya i also agres with everyone else i would take him vets. my cat came home one day and he had a slipped knee cap so its allways better to be safe than sorry
also is there any news?


----------



## barnsbury (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

Well, I had the vet take a look at him and we found the bite marks on his left shoulder. And there was swelling around the top of his left leg.

She gave him 2 injections, antibiotic and an anti-inflammatory.

Within hours he was back to his normal self and the limp had gone, so I am very relieved.

He is also back out in the garden, although a little more cautious.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Great news glad it was just a bite


----------



## Amber Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

Great that he's ok  I would always go to the vet as soon as possible with something like that - if left the infection can get worse which is obviously worse for puss and may be more costly in the long run!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great to hear that he is on the mend :thumbup:


----------

